# Milled Maple



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

I was able to pick up a decent amount of 1" (4/4?) rough sawn maple. The boards are between 4 and 9" wide and there are 50 in all. Not all parts of most of them are in pristine quality. Near all of them have staining where they were stacked in a triangle formation for drying. I planned one down to 3/4" and the staining remains but could be workable with a dark stain applied to finished projects


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Forgot to mention Paid $80 for all of it. Well worth the money in my opinion


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Seems like you got a good deal....it looks like you got some workable pieces there...


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very good deal!!! Use the staining in the project- they look nice. Also if you resaw I bet inside is clean!!!


----------

